# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  quoting a price per square meter?

## New Beginnings

How does someone go about quoting per square meter and how to go about doing it?
an example would be good. 
thanks. :Confused:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Length times width = xx.xx times rate per metre.

----------


## intertd6

Its the estimated cost of the job divided by the square meters of the job.
regards inter

----------


## barney118

Floor plan? Inter?

----------


## Master Splinter

Plus of course allowances for things that only come in multiples of meter sizes and will either set/cure/be otherwise unusable on other jobs.

----------


## intertd6

Floor plan, elevations, specifications, site visit & a call around to see if they are bad or slow payers.
regards inter

----------

